# ipad sold out for release day ( estimates 500k)



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://mashable.com/2010/03/27/ipad-sold-out/

If you're looking to pre-order an iPad today, you'll notice that shipping dates have been pushed back to April 12th. What's more, Apple has removed the option to pick up your iPad in-store. It appears Apple simply can't supply the demand for the first week of iPads, writes Planet iPad (via 9to5Mac), suggesting high demand for the device.

How many iPads have been sold so far? Some estimates say around half a million - a higher demand than many expected.

If you've pre-ordered an iPad for in-store pickup, you'll still be able to get that between 9am and 3pm next Saturday. After 3pm, Apple stores will sell all the iPads they have on a first come, first serve basis, writes Fortune.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Can I please have a dollar for every post someone has written about what a horrid device the iPad is and how it will flop?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL

I'll take one too.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> http://mashable.com/2010/03/27/ipad-sold-out/
> 
> If you're looking to pre-order an iPad today, you'll notice that shipping dates have been pushed back to April 12th. What's more, Apple has removed the option to pick up your iPad in-store. It appears Apple simply can't supply the demand for the first week of iPads, writes Planet iPad (via 9to5Mac), suggesting high demand for the device.
> 
> ...


I know this is quoting Fortune magazine, but if someone already paid for it (which was the only way to pre-order), but can't pick it up till after 3pm, I can't believe they would release it to the public;
this doesn't make sense to me. Is that what this is saying, or am I misinterpreting?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Ayuryogini, from what I understand, if you pre-ordered your iPad, it will be shipped to you and you have to pay for it in advance with a credit card or whatever. If you are picking one up at the Apple Store, you have "reserved" it and have not yet paid for it. Once you are at the store, you have to pay for the iPad. Reserving means you have not put any money down and that is why Apple will only hold it until 3pm.

"If you've pre-ordered an iPad for in-store pickup..." Should read "If you _reserved_ an iPad for in-store pickup..."

I may be wrong but that was how it should read.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

All the in store ipads are just reserved, no payments made till you pick it up. Yea the author should have worded it better.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, thanks for clarifying; I ordered mine for home delivery, so I didn't realize there was a difference.  
Wow!! Apple will be a madhouse on April 3rd; I ordered the 3G, so I still have to wait a bit longer


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Can you imagine how slow the iTunes app store will be on April 3rd?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently, Best Buy will be selling ipads on April 3rd, although it looks like it's only selected stores and only 15 ipads per store.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently, Best Buy will be selling ipads on April 3rd, although it looks like it's only selected stores _*and only 15 ipads per store*_.


Seriously? Only 15 iPads per store? 
Yikes, note to self: avoid Best Buy on April 3rd.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a good article as well:

http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/27/apple-has-run-out-of-ipads/?hpt=T2


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

No kidding, Apple stores are poorly run chaos pits at the best of times (despite seeming to be very overstaffed to me), April 3rd is gonna be INSANE, though I suppose it is no worse than any iphone launch.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Apparently, Best Buy will be selling ipads on April 3rd, although it looks like it's only selected stores and only 15 ipads per store.


I just read about this,and I have a Best Buy gift card for $700 that I haven't known what to use it for.
I have all the computers, tv's, iPods, Wii stuff, and appliances etc I could want.

Alas, I may have just found what toy to go buy. lol Maybe a wi-fi only model to go with the 3g ?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

At least the lines shouldn't be as long lived as they were for the iPhone,since the iPad doesn't need to be activated.

I need to find out if our Best Buy store which is an hour away is even 1 of the stores selling the iPad.


----------

